# How much do you usually pay for your horse a year?



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've been talking to my parents about buying a horse but were thinking about the money.. 
Don't worry about telling me your bored. I have a deal with the barn about working some of it off and stuff. But how much do you usually pay for vet, farrier etc.? Without injuries or anything. My instructor told me what it is for the barn a few weeks ago but I forgot so I wanted to see what you guys all pay. 
Thanks!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Well I got my horse a 2 months ago and so far we have spent over 15000 dollars because we had to buy him and a barn this includes a little bit of the stuff we got for him (mostly used) Horses are a lot of money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

When DD totaled up the expenses for her 4-H records I believe it was a little over $7,000 for Aero and Yahzi combined (that did include some tack purchases, to be fair) in the past 12 months. We were fortunate and had no emergency vet care needed this year and our horses are actually quite "low maintenance" horses.
I would not try to low-ball it, exclude possible injuries, etc in an effort to put a rosier filter on the possible expense in making your pitch - but upfront and honest so that IF they agree they are going into it fully prepared for all the costs that could arise rather than you having yourself end up in a situation where an unexpected vet expense is unable to be accommodated. Also be sure to include costs of showing, etc if that is your goal - there is so much that can become a huge roadblock if not properly planned for at the outset. It is best to plan for the worst case scenarios, not pretend nothing will go wrong, break and need replaced, require an emergency vet/farrier visit, etc.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

NY area isn't exactly cheap for horses. So board is going to be a lot regardless of how much you work off. Depending on your farrier schedule and what kind of shoeing your horse needs, I'd budget about $100-200 a month. Vet for shots, worming, check ups, boo-boos, I'd say between $500 and $7500 per year depending on how much you are competing and if your horse is arthritic at all. And then feed if it is not provided by your barn can be from $50-$150 per month. And on top of that I would have $5000 available in a slush fund for colics/major medical OR pay for insurance which is around $1000 per year depending on coverage and value (this can vary greatly). Then there's showing, training, buying tack, and more buying buying buying!! It is not an inexpensive venture, although people with more available land in their areas and even their own places and who don't compete can usually bring costs down more so than those in populated areas.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if I totaled up the costs I would probably shoot them both and have a big BBQ and retire on my own private island....

Oh and "working off board almost never adds up. See how much board is and compare it to what you could make at Mcdonalds working a few hours during the week and a day on the weekend.

But in a nutshell, feed, bout 18 a week, BUT I have 10 acres of grass, and have had great weather last winter and havent bought any hay. That cost could go up another 35 a week if you are buying hay,
Figure 40 a month for half shod farrier,
20 a month for vet.
of course you are gonna need transportation, tack, cool cloths, hats. nick nacks, and a good $1000 dollars in savings for emergencies.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine costs me about $8000 a year to keep - $6000 for agistment (including feeds, farrier and worming), $1000 for insurance and $1000 for teeth, shots, small vet fees, replacing rugs and buying other stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh jeez, we have 3 horses right now and they are low maintence for the most part and spend 200 to 300 a month on them..


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you have your own property, barrelbeginner? That'd save a fair bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yes we have them on a freinds right now.. during the winter, most of that is hay expense... it's a lot right here right now..


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Board: $305 per month(includes 2 scoops grain and all hay)
Private Lessons: $310 per 6 weeks
Food supplements: $82 for 28 day supply
Horse "Toiletries" (Fly spray, shampoo, etc): $50 per month
Show Fees: avg $200 per month (March-October)
Farrier (barefoot): $35 per 6 weeks
Vet planned expenses (shots, wormer, etc): budget $300 per year
Misc stuff: budget $150 per month

I think that is everything....except show clothes, tack, blankets, grooming supplies, trailer payment, gas to-from barn, and injuries ($200 for small cut on leg last month!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

My friend who I lease from only pays 160 a mo per horse and that includes feed =) 3 big arenas, 2 round pens, a training round pen and the best trails in the city. Oh and not to mention right on the river =) It depends on where you are located.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

that's a good deal lol^ im moving in! lol


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

My horses cost just under $300 a month to feed (I feed hay - no grass - that includes some Strategy here and there) plus another $125 for vaccines and I do my own farriery and veterinary care (I trailer in for surgeries or anything really invasive) but I do have someone else float their teeth probably once every couple of years (average - some more frequently/some less)

so maybe an estimated $3800 a year here....just to keep them/maintain them - this is AFTER the initial purchase of the horse, tack, etc.

I have four horses so that makes it just under $1000 a year each. And yes, I keep a healthy $5000 on hand for emergencies...you never know......


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I have spent about $2000 on my 2 horses this year and we are only just half way through the year. 

This includes two vet visits that take up about a third of that above total costs to date. I also had to buy quite a bit of hay this winter but I also don't feed mine grain they just get minimal supplements. I also trim my own horses feet between visits so my horses get done by my trimmer every 8-10 weeks.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> that's a good deal lol^ im moving in! lol


:lol: there are TONS of horse boarding facilities where I am at. Besides, I'm in a rather cheap part of Cali. in a valley where the air quality is horrible and no rain what so ever lol


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I never really want to total up all the horse expenditures as I think I may scare myself. What I pay in my area might not be relevent for you in yours but here goes: per horse- board $2600 (this is quite reasonable), Annual vaccines- $150, farrier-$840, deworming- $80, tack replacement-$400, horse toiletries-$180, treats(carrots,apples,commercial)-$1200, grain if you use it-$240(it is not included in our board) and I'm sure this number is still low but it's only if your horse isn't sick- then the vet costs can be quite expensive. A vet call is $60 to come then more thereafter if any meds, treatments, diagnostics are done. Most vet calls cost me around $350 a visit. Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Board- $140/month
Shots- $120/year
Deworming- $50/year
Farrier- $400/year
Feed- $30/month
Tack (for this year only)- $2000
Emergency vet visits (this year only)- $300
Coggins test- $100
Grooming supplies (this year so far)- $40
Fly control (this year so far)- $200
---------------------------
TOTAL so far this year- $3560


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi (Jul 9, 2012)

This is a really interesting post! Thanks OP!

I was just wondering what the going rates are in the UK? I know our local vet here is £60 per call out before they even touch your horse!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My horses are in a dry lot corral behind the house. I feed 14 tons of hay per year for the four horses. Hay is costing me $120 per ton So $450 per year per horse. Or $38 per horse per month.

I trim my own horses and shoe them twice each summer for the rough trails. Two new rasp eash year at $30 eachand two sets of shoes and nails $80. Add in another $30 per year to replace a hamer or hoof knife or other small tool. Thats $170 per year / 4 horses =$42

Spring shots are about $55 per horse. I get together with other friends and order in 10 packs and split the cost and give the shots myself.

Vet visit, annual coggins is $40 every other year I get their teeth floated, That $200. My horses have been really healthy. But throw in another $10 per month for a slush fund for the rare trip to the vet for a problem

Fly spray is $25 a month for 2-3 months or $75 /12 = or about $1.50 per horse per month.

So I get away for $60 per month per horse to keep the horses.


Ignoring the cost of truck and trailer, that I bought and paid for. My real cost is the fuel to them to the various places I ride. I spend about $100 per week in fuel. Winter not so much. So $4000 per year in fuel for the truck or $1000 per horse a year or $85 per month per horse. But if I wasn't hauling horses some where to ride, I'd be fishing, hunting, river rafting, skiing anyway. I'm going to spend money to on fuel regardless. Maybe just not a much. A lot of trips, Other friends chip in the fuel expense when they come along.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I figure routine expenses at $3600/year/horse. That does not include any vet costs for sickness or injuries.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> oh jeez, we have 3 horses right now and they are low maintence for the most part and spend 200 to 300 a month on them..



We have 3 as well and the re-occuring cost is about $300 a month.

That said, it's $40 or $50 dollars in fuel every weekend we day ride. We don't have a camper trailer, so we rent a cabin several times a year at some of the local horse camps.

I've got Jack, the colt, at the trainers for $550 a month.

So to try and answer your question, $100 to $150 a month per horse if you don't have any travel is a pretty good figure to work with providing you don't have any unexpected vet bills, lessons, or trainers.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I am guessing that the first year is always the worst considering we still haven't bought a trailer, and new truck.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Too darn much  This year hasn't been too bad, no major vet bills aside from a near future gelding for my yearling colt but we did buy a new to me truck & trailer outright so that big purchase made a substantial dent in our savings account but I finally have the pretty trailer I've wanted for the last 20 years, no more ugly ol' rust bucket for me!  

Upkeep isn't too bad, probably $200/mo per horse average. We have enough horses that most things can be bought in bulk to take advantage of discounts, feed, bedding, shots (give my own), etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Too much.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

This could be interesting, let me see...

Board: £2184 a year, including all hay and the chaff portion of my hard feed.
Additional feed: £720
Farrier: £688, including some leeway for lost shoes
Insurance: £377
Tack/rugs/boots/riding equipment replacements: £400 as an average, although can be more or less depending on what has worn out or what he's destroyed. Although had to buy a new saddle this year after he filled out, so that was an extra £400 this year
Lessons: £1000
Petrol, just for normally visiting: £2600
Every show I go to, total costs including entries, transport, and food on the day: £50-£100 depending on distance and fees. I do 6-12 of these during the summer, and I've just joined a riding club with the express purpose of doing more, so this is likely to increase, but say £1200 as a top estimate for so far.
Vet fees: Vaccinations and small fees, usually £200 a year
Horsy clothing: (I wear out boots and jodhpurs at a ridiculous rate) I usually get a new pair of riding boots, a new pair of wellies and a new pair of tall, warm winter muckers every three years or so. This adds up to £200 every three years, so say £70 a year, plus probably four new pairs of jodhs a year, at £80. So £150 a year.

Total: make it a round £10, 000 to be honest, because I must have forgotten something. That's not including the cost of the horse, or of trailers etc. It's pretty mind numbing.

And just because I'm awesome, I exchanged it to US$, and it comes out at $15, 600. Seems mental.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

a YEAR!!^^^^ holy macrol!! that sounds like a lot of us money I dont think my dad spends that much on my horse but if he does.. I feel bad lol


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

There's no really good way to answer this, because everyone takes care of their horses differently. You'll never find another person who does things the exact same way as you do. 

However, on my one horse, I generally spend around $5,000/year on board, hay/grain, vet (if there's no injuries), and farrier per year. Mind you, Jag is schleping around in a winter blanket that's been with him for years, so he'll probably get a new one this winter. I find he's a very easy keeper, and I've never had issues with him *knock on wood*

Meanwhile, I had another horse a while back for 6 months, who cost me more than Jag does in 2 years! He was a very hard keeper, so I had to introduce supplements, grain, and extra hay. He didn't drink nearly enough water so I was constantly buying electrolytes, and Gatorade (which is not cheap in large quantities!), to keep him hydrated. He was very studdish to boot, so I had to pay an additional fee to the barn where we kept him so that he could have his own field away from the mares. He also came up lame every other day, so it seemed like I saw my vet and farrier a LOT more often then I should have (at least twice a month for both), which cost me large, in addition to the drugs, and procedures that were prescribed to me for the horse's issues. 

So really, it does depend on the horse, and what their individual needs are. Good luck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We keep four horses and a miniature on our property, and the cost, excluding unplanned vet visits, is over 6k a year. This is for hay, grain, supplements, shavings (bulk, cheaper than bags), farrier, shots, coggins tests, wormers, etc. This doesn't include lessons, gas for the truck, barn supplies, property maintenance, care when we go on vacation, or any tack.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

yikes..^


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

and then there are the added expense of SENIOR HORSES....anybody been there? MEEE!

No longer have the senior horses (long they shall live in my heart - are now buried in my garden) but that was WAY expensive when they are hard-keepers and need a lot of special care.

All of my horses are 9 years old which means they will all be seniors together in their 20's --- guess I better start saving NOW!:shock:


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Randella said:


> There's no really good way to answer this, because everyone takes care of their horses differently. You'll never find another person who does things the exact same way as you do.
> 
> However, on my one horse, I generally spend around $5,000/year on board, hay/grain, vet (if there's no injuries), and farrier per year. Mind you, Jag is schleping around in a winter blanket that's been with him for years, so he'll probably get a new one this winter. I find he's a very easy keeper, and I've never had issues with him *knock on wood*
> 
> ...


THIS - my horse costs so much because he's a hard keeper, and needs to be in fields with quiet horses, as well as needs to be well managed including extra fencing etc, and he rips his rugs pretty regularly, I end up needing a new one every other year in each weight pretty much :S


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> NY area isn't exactly cheap for horses. So board is going to be a lot regardless of how much you work off.


I will vouch for this. Im in Ny and board is through the roof. I supply EVERYTHING and my board is still $225/month. Which, is a steal. $50 more in winter for the water heater as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

minstrel said:


> and he rips his rugs pretty regularly, I end up needing a new one every other year in each weight pretty much :S


UGH - forgot about that - me, too...always buying one every other year until I started buying the ripstop 600 denier nylon with around 600 grams polyfill for around $60 on the 6th month of the year (JUNE summer blanket sale)! It's all in the 666666666666's LOL! The 6's in this case are good luck for me! No more ripping up my blankets! Now they just pull them completely off and poop on them....but at least they aren't torn!:lol:


----------



## CMC (Jul 20, 2012)

I just got a horse "for free." In the first couple months I paid $85 to have her feet done--twice. (The first ferrier didn't do a good job.) I also paid the vet $55 to check her when she went lame for a few days-hence the need for the second ferrier. I don't believe there is a way to tell just how much the cost will be; it depends on the health of your horse and other factors that are unpredictable.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

My board alone costs 7,800 a year, and that's just for one horse. But I live in an area that is very expensive to keep a horse


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Current monthly expenses:
Horse #1 - $480 training, gets injured $289 euthanasia, injury was so severe that it needed a surgery and lengthy hospital stay & rehab, had an 80% fail rate and would have been minimum $10,000.00. Not feasible. 

Horse #2 - $480 training, Chiropractic adjustment $75, teeth floated $100

Horse #3 - $480 training, nothing went wrong, THANK YOU JAYSUS! 

Horses #4, 5, 6, 7, 8 & 9 - Pallet of feed $550, 2 Round bales $160, $100 water bill, and again, nothing went wrong, THANK YOU JAYSUS!


----------



## TamHorseGirl (Aug 2, 2012)

This is interesting to hear. I don't have a horse yet, but I figured it would cost me around 22k a year at an A show barn, including lessons, 2 'A' shows, grain, farrier, tack, etc! Not going to happen!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TamHorseGirl said:


> This is interesting to hear. I don't have a horse yet, but I figured it would cost me around 22k a year at an A show barn, including lessons, 2 'A' shows, grain, farrier, tack, etc! Not going to happen!


 
I spent $22K in just 2 'A' shows last year and that doesn't count training.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Only low maintenance trail horses here. We do everything ourselves (except rabies), they're at home, and the total expense runs about $2/day/horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Crescent said:


> Well I got my horse a 2 months ago and so far we have spent over 15000 dollars because we had to buy him and a barn this includes a little bit of the stuff we got for him (mostly used) Horses are a lot of money
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



WHAT??? You must have paid a fortune for your horse!

Ok onto mine... 

$50 per head to board. Down to two horses. Buy my own hay which this year is expensive so I bought a hayhut to cut down on waste. Grain... only grain a little. Farrier $40 a trim maybe $45 don't remember as he just raised his rates. Have the farrier out every 6-8 weeks. Give my own shots, deworm the horses myself, every time farrier is out  Lucky I don't have many vet expenses knock on wood. Most of our horse fund is spent on showing but that of course is not a necessity.


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi (Jul 9, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> a YEAR!!^^^^ holy macrol!! that sounds like a lot of us money I dont think my dad spends that much on my horse but if he does.. I feel bad lol












Horses seem to be SO much more expensive in the UK, I'm really not sure why! They seem to be the same price in £s as they are in $s to buy and then everything else is more expensive too!

Thanks for posting your breakdown minstrel, that is pretty much what I figured :-( 

I do think it depends on the horse as has been said... the horse I ride is a cob and gets fat just looking at grass, is barefoot and seems to have good general health *touch wood* he costs his owner next to nothing as he is only in very light work and they own their own land and stables.


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow! A carrot!!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Coloureds4Mimi said:


> Horses seem to be SO much more expensive in the UK, I'm really not sure why! They seem to be the same price in £s as they are in $s to buy and then everything else is more expensive too!
> 
> Thanks for posting your breakdown minstrel, that is pretty much what I figured :-(
> 
> I do think it depends on the horse as has been said... the horse I ride is a cob and gets fat just looking at grass, is barefoot and seems to have good general health *touch wood* he costs his owner next to nothing as he is only in very light work and they own their own land and stables.


Yeah, does seem to be much more expensive here - I don't spend much compared to other people around here, but unfortunately his running costs are higher than I'd like :S Poor doer, rug-ripper (Even with a 1200 denier rug, he manages to tear all the surcingles off as he can't rip the actual rug. Typical.)


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't forget teeth floating. I have my vet do it and he also gives them a once over. I worm and give shots myself and have done it for years which does reduce expenses in that area. Educate yourself as much as possible.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are looking for vet and farrier cost then call the local large animal vet in your area and then talk to farriers in your area. No one can tell you what these things will cost as each area is different.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Board (includes hay and grain): $3000 a year
Farrier (trim): $280 a year
Vet (routine visits): $200 a year

Those are ESSENTIAL expenses. Obviously, if your horse has an accident, you will have to pay for that.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I know you said not to include board but I am anyways because that adds up and I can't figure out my yearly cost without it

Board at 65/month x 12 = *$780*

farrier at 85/6 weeks = *$736*

teeth floating 100/yr x 1= *$100*

bi annual shots 90/yr x 2= *$180*

bi monthly wormer 7/use x 12 *$84*

Purina Strategy feed at $14/bag x 24 = *$336*


what?!?!? How am I affording him??? ahahaha. My annual total is 2,216 dollars. And I did not include any vet care (emergency) or random fun items I want to buy. Or tack. Or show fees. Or trailer fees since I don't have my own trailer. Gah.. its expensive :/


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It does not cost me any where near that to keep a horse for a year. However I am not boarding so that helps and I do 98% of all my vet work so do not have that cost.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

2000-3000 a year. The more I show the higher it gets.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It cost me about $350/year/horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine,feed for two, average year round at $150 mo only because I have pasture. I've been very lucky with needing the vet, twice in 4 years. I do my own deworming. Farrier every 6-8 weeks $80 for two. Farrier has been away so the horses spent some time on sand and fine gravel and have self trimmed.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two horses in pasture board.

$500 board x 12 = $6,000
Worming $144 per year
Farrier - I occasionally get there farrier at $45 each time but I do my own. I spent a CHUNK getting the equipment so we will say this year I will spend about $75 - got to get new gloves and new knives!
Shots approximately $350 or so including rabies
Teeth $200
Trailer note $2,400 per year
Insurance $200 for trailer
Tags $58
Fly Spray, Shampoo, grooming stuff, snacks $300
Vet visits for misc. issues and concerns $300
Alfalfa $200 

That is not touching tack of all sorts. I have quiet a bit of it...saddles, helmets, cool vests, buckets, haybags, lead ropes, etc. I do know that the first year I had my two horses, including the down payment on the trailer and the price of the horses I spent $30,000. That is a scary number for someone who is not showing!!

I figure I spend approximately $1,000 a month on my horse habit. They are worth EVERY penny but if I had my own place it would be less money!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I personally wouldn't even want to know.

My horses are a huge part of my lifestyle. It would be no different than paying the electric.

Thats kinda like asking how much do you spend to on your children or how much you spend on bills..LOL


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Paying $560/mo for board, I averaged a whopping $10,000/yr in the care of one horse. (Not including tack or equipment). In the 10 years I've been involved with horses, I've probably spent enough to have my own mansion! But you know what? Worth every penny.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Too much


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> if I totaled up the costs I would probably shoot them both and have a big BBQ and retire on my own private island...
> 
> But in a nutshell, feed, bout 18 a week, BUT I have 10 acres of grass, and have had great weather last winter and havent bought any hay. That cost could go up another 35 a week if you are buying hay,
> .


wait please don't forget your horsey friends on that island!! hay this year in the drought areas is worth more than 24 K gold right right now!!


----------

